# [APP] Equestria Daily



## cr5315 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cr5315.EqD
All the pony that's fit to print!

The *Un*Official app for the internet's leader in all things Pony.

• Check out info about recent news, upcoming episodes, original music, stories, and much more in one place on your Android device!
• Customize your reading expericance with the built in Super Theme Choosey 6000!
• Share your favorite stores with everypony in Equestria!

cr5315 Application Industries has no affiliation with the authors of Equestia Daily
My Little Pony Friendship is Magic is copyright Hasbro, The Hub, and anyone else I might be leaving out.
(Dev's note: I became a brony while making this app. You guys are all awesome!)

Get it now in the Google Play Store!


----------

